# Final Fantasy Megathread (all FF games and their spinoffs too)



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2012)

I know there's a ton of FF threads there, and I take it that it may take some time for the mods to consolidate them all, so here we have it: a thread to keep future clutter to a minumum. 

I'll start of with my experiences with each FF:

*Final Fantasy I*

At first I didn't really appreciate this at the time, but it was nice for what it was. The remakes made a nice spin that it needed (played the PS1 version), need to play the Dawn Of Souls remakes too. I loved how they brought Chaos out of here to one of Vincent Valentine's monster changes. 

*Final Fantasy II*

The first FF to show in-depth character development. Naturally I enjoyed this more than the first and the remake was great too. Tsuyoshi Sekito did a fantastic job remixing Uematsu's classics from both games. 

*Final Fantasy III*

For a NES game, this was huge and there was so much to do. And the DS remake was just a joy to play. 

*Final Fantasy IV*

Relased as FFII outside Japan back in the day, this was where the games kicked into overdrive for me. Yeah it was very Star Wars influenced (just like the first FF), yeah time wasn't kind to it's graphics (prior to the DS remake), but damn what a fun game with great characters and soundtrack. The DS even gets a sequel FF IV The After Years... still need to play that one. 

*Final Fantasy V*

The underdog of the series. It never got translated until the PS anthologies. It starts off really plain but patience proves this to be a very deep game (think the classes in FFIII) with tons to do. Also Gilgamesh rules here. This was also the game that introduced the mega-hard bosses. There was also a bizarre anime sequel (Legend of the Crystals), but that kinda sucked. 

*Final Fantasy VI*

Originally released as FFIII, my favorite of the entire series. Arguably the finest of the lot, plenty of great characters (and some throwaways), great villain (Kefka), tons to do and one of the most solid plots of any game even by todays standards. Hell, even the soundtrack is considered as Uematsu's best. This really needs a non handheld remake asap. 

*Final Fantasy VII*

To many, this was the game that introduced Final Fantasy to the masses. And damn, did it introduce, and still remains the most popular of the FF series. Areith, One Winged Angel, killing Ruby and Emerald Weapons, there's plenty of fond memories here. More sequels than you can poke a stick at too (including the Advent Children Movie and Last Order OVA). Dirge of Cerberus was fun... for about 20 minutes. Didn't bother with the Crisis Core/Before Crisis though... 

*Final Fantasy VIII*

Almost tied with VII as the most popular of the series and was the first to depart from the usual FF stylings. The Junction system was refreshing (if not flawed... and that's all I'll say in this post I promise! ) and introduced some weird characters. Still it was a very solid FF game, a litttle to easy for my liking thanks to the Junction sys... DAMN! 

*Final Fantasy IX*

A throwback to the first 6 games. It may have put off those into VII and VIII but those who played the game know that it was another great addition to the FF name. This game however was notorious for having more random encounters than any other FF game. 

*Final Fantasy X*

Another turning point of the series. From this point on, all FF games had some divided opinions, and it started here. Despite it's linearity flaws and simple and abusable battle system/sphere grid, I still enjoyed this game very much. Of course my friend (being a notorious game grinder) ruined this game for me by completely dominating the game and KILLING PEANANCE IN SIX FREAKING SECONDS...  Note that this was also the first FF game that Uematsu did not compose the full soundtrack. Final Fantasy X-2 was a fun twist for a sequel: I once called it a "girly FFV" thanks to the dress-ups. But that damn coin game prevented me from completeing it. 

*Final Fantasy XI*

I still haven't played this game, and it's many expansions, and frankly I don't think I will. 

*Final Fantasy XII*

Back to offline gaming and into the Ivalice universe again. This was actually quite a massive game, and despite the obvious flaws (forgettable characters and flat plot) there were plenty of elements here that make a great Final Fantasy. Exploration was at an all time high and the Gambit system from FFXI was refined, even if it's still underdeveloped and awkward at times. Defintely needs a second chance if you wrote it off the first time. Didn't bother to play FF XII Revenant Wings though....

*Final Fantasy XIII*

By this time (or those who stuck around after X) the joke was getting old for many. Aside from the remakes, Gone are daddy's FF games (also the first FF game not touched by Uematsu), and the brave new world of the Fabula Nova Crystalis is where today's FF is at. The first one felt like a massive dungeon crawl up until the 3rd quarter mark, and the post game stuff wasn't really all that enticing. But it starts an interesting mythology and an excuse for Square Enix to make a ton of sequels. I'm playing FF XIII-2 right now and it's already better than the first. There's also FF Versus XIII and FF Type 0 (and 1 2 and 3) out in the future. 


Spoiler



...as is the spoiler titled Lightning Returns FFXIII.


 
*Final Fantasy XIV*

Don't think I'll be touching this.... but the soundtracks rule though. 


Now let's not forget the spinoffs:


*Mystic Quest*

You can call this FF for kids really. Just a simplified system, but it's a fun brief game to play. Note, the soundtrack is fantastic. 

*Final Fantasy Tactics*

Normally I don't count spinoffs all too much, and the fact that it was a tactical system based game too (like Front Mission and Ogre Battle games), but what makes this game so amazing was the plot. The first set in the Ivalice universe (with Vagrant Story and FFXII), the story was so mature and engrossing that IMO it's on par with Xenogears as the best JRPG plots ever made. Also Ogre veterans Masaharu Iwata and Hitoshi Sakimoto did a mammoth soundtrack here. Whether it's the original PS1 or PSP remake, do yourself a favour: PLAY THIS GAME! 
Haven't played Tactics Advanced nor it's sequel Grimore of the Rift. Are they any good?

*Final Fantasy Crystal Chronicles*

I'll admit that I've completely overlooked these games, and so I don't have any experiences here. 

*Dissidia series*

Crossover fighting game, same premise as Smash Brothers but with characters from various FF games. Didn't really play these. 

*Final Fantasy The 4 Heores of Light*

Didn't play this either. 

*Final Fantasy Dimentions* (Legends: Hikari no Yami no Senshi)

FF game for mobile phones. Sounds pretty good, but haven't played the game. 

*Final Fantasy Fable series:* Chocobo Tales/Chocobo's Dungeon

Haven't played these. 

Now the oddities...

*FF Legend Series*

Really just the SaGa series with the first 3 games renamed Final Fantasy Legend for the West. Not counted.

*FF Adventure Series*

The first game of the Mana series, again renamed for the West. Not counted.

*Chocobo Racing*

Mario Kart with FF mascots = Square Enix cashing in really. Stick to the Mario Kart games. 

*Chocobo's Mysterious Dungeon*

No idea. Didn't play this nor it's sequel. 

*Kingdom Hearts series*

Not really counted, but hey, there's FF characters here. And the games are actually pretty damn good. 

*Final Fantasy Unlimited*

Somewhat decent, but not great anime series. Beats the Legend of the Crystals, though not essential viewing. 

*Final Fantasy: The Spirits Within*

This sucked.  Watch Advent Children instead. 


Now discuss away!


----------



## Mwoit (Sep 4, 2012)

Started FF13-2 in the middle of the night (a weekday as well, so I had work the next morning) and didn't realize the save was now in the options. 2 hours of cinematics and fighting to wait for a save point to turn up was tiring. 

9 is my favourite, but I do like the others, 7, 8, 4 (talk about death of characters). Tactics on portables devices are really good, although the DS one was a letdown.


----------



## Michael T (Sep 4, 2012)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. I just started FF IX this past weekend. Loving it. 
I would love more than anything if they'd take all the FF Games up thru X and update the graphics. Oh Damn the enjoyment would be a system overload.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 4, 2012)

i played FF7. for some stupid reason i thought that the final level will be a piece of cake, and they only gave me one save sphere to use whenver/wherever i wanted. i used it at the enterence of the level... 

from that point on, it took me about 45ish minutes to get to the final boss. everything of mine was depleted by the time i got to the boss. the boss battle lasted me about an hour, and then the metamorphoses occurred, and he killed me.

i tried it again, and this time i got to the second metamorphoses and then he changed again and died...an hour and a half battle...fuck this, i gave up on the game.



then i played FFX. i think i played the first time and i clocked in at about 150 hours. second i did it in 75, and third i did it in 90ish. LOVED the game. though some of the stuff in the game is so pointless and aggravating! like the stupid chocobo race! and the final boss battle i thought was WAY too easy. by the time you come to the end, you're so strong that the boss battle only lasts me a mere minute or two (minus the cut scenes)...

FF11 was annoying. the characters you were playing as weren't even relevant to the story line. i never finished it, gave up half way


final fantasy 13 seems a lot of fun. i'm near the end, but i'm also a trophy whore...so i may put this off a bit longer...maybe...


----------



## klami (Sep 4, 2012)

My first encounter with FF was some PC demos of VIII I think. I thought it look really cool but could not afford it. So the first FF I got to play was X, and even though the game was pretty linear, I really liked the story, setting and music. (Im just going to ignore X-2, I played it for an hour or two, turned it off and it never saw the light of day again..)

VII and VIII was bought for my PS1 and my favorite of the two was (surprise, surprise) VII. I just though it was a more compelling story and I liked the game system better. VIII is still a good game even though I havent finished it yet...

I really felt like XII could have been a really great FF game, if it hadn't been for the fantastically boring story and characters. Really liked the less linear feel and system. Gave up after about 60+ hours of playtime when I had no idea what I was doing or what was going on. 

Bought FFI on iPhone and completed the game. I dont think I'll get the time to play every FF ever, so next up on my list is III and VI


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 4, 2012)

soliloquy said:


> then i played FFX. i think i played the first time and i clocked in at about 150 hours. second i did it in 75, and third i did it in 90ish. LOVED the game. though some of the stuff in the game is so pointless and aggravating! like the stupid chocobo race! and the final boss battle i thought was WAY too easy. by the time you come to the end, you're so strong that the boss battle only lasts me a mere minute or two (minus the cut scenes)...


 
The chocobo race was purely to optimize Tidus' best weapon. After that, that's it really, I hated it too. Actually, there were a ton of annoying things to do for best weapons (Lulu's lightning dodge game). 

And agreed that the final boss is quite possible the most anti-climactic final boss ever.


----------



## Bekanor (Sep 4, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The chocobo race was purely to optimize Tidus' best weapon. After that, that's it really, I hated it too. Actually, there were a ton of annoying things to do for best weapons (Lulu's lightning dodge game).
> 
> And agreed that the final boss is quite possible the most anti-climactic final boss ever.



I'd argue that the boss of XII is the most anti-climactic boss in an FF game to date. My brother and I didn't even know that it WAS the final boss until it died and the credits started rolling so to speak. 

Come to think of it, nothing about that game had any real impact. It was just "Hi, play this game, do some grinding, now it's over. Thanks".


----------



## Fiction (Sep 4, 2012)

Yeah FFX final boss was a bit of a letdown, by the time I bothered to go finish it I had clocked in over 300 hours so I think that also contributed to it being relatively easy 

Ive been really struggling to finish 9 and 12, just cant stick with the game long enough to complete.

Oh and let the records know. I love chocobo racing


----------



## Fiction (Sep 4, 2012)

I also have the PSP Dissidia, the fighting was fun, but it got boring after the first hour.

Edit: Too much to talk about  I would try get your hands on FF Tactics Advanced as well it wa another great game, not as good as the psx/psp one but still an awesome game.


----------



## Pav (Sep 5, 2012)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> \This really needs a non handheld remake asap. \



Couldn't agree with you more. VI would easily be my favorite FF ever had VII not had the life-changing effects on me that it did so many others.


----------



## beneharris (Sep 5, 2012)

Call me a blind fanboi, but 7,8,9 are the absolute peak of perfection for me. 

I've played pretty much all of them, and the earlier ones, while awesome, especially 6, just don't have the depth those three do. I think a lot of it had to do with the disk format. They had a lot more freedom to do in depth story telling, and thats really what did it for me. Connecting with a character like Zidane or Vivi is much different than trying to connect with somebody out of FF6 I feel.


----------



## BornToLooze (Sep 5, 2012)

I used to have one for gameboy, but I don't know which one it was, I remember the sticker was blue with a sword on it. I played the shit out of that one. And I have 10-2 and I think 12, but I could never really get into them. I loved Advent Children though. I have the DVD one, and the longer one on blue ray.

Also, slightly relevant, I got to see Nobuo Uematsu's band, The Earthbound Papas at Oni-Con and they were kickass.

EDIT: I also think its pretty cool how they have all the references to Norse mythology in them too.


----------



## soliloquy (Sep 5, 2012)

one thing i am HATING about 13 is that everything sounds exactly the same. 
for example, pulse are the good guys. pulse la'cie were bad guys, but now are good guys. pulse is also a plant. la'cie are monsters that are evil. but la'cie are also nice, just forced to fight or they will turn into crystals. grand pulse is another planet. 

what the fuck?! even though i'm fairly close to the end, i keep questioning everything, and half way through, i stopped caring for the story line. 

but i have to say, visually, this game is beautiful! i really have no idea what FF does, but even if its released years ago, all FF games usually are the peak of their system in terms of graphics. even games that come years after still cant compare to the graphics used in any FF games on that system. 

when you walk into the open plains of grand pulse, you get to see GIANT dinosaurs running around, with massive plants and everything. its such a beautiful place where everything is given such fine detail. 

the other thing i am enjoying about it is that you get to walk into battles unlike games like FF7 and FFX. after a while, those random battles got WAY too tire-sum and annoying. 

though ff11 used a similar concept which was also fun. just waiting to use your next attack was a bit annoying.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 5, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> I'd argue that the boss of XII is the most anti-climactic boss in an FF game to date. My brother and I didn't even know that it WAS the final boss until it died and the credits started rolling so to speak.
> 
> Come to think of it, nothing about that game had any real impact. It was just "Hi, play this game, do some grinding, now it's over. Thanks".


 
That was basically the game.  Great world, decent system, lots to do (and plenty to grind about), but very little insentive and motivation to actually carry on with the story. It was so flat that almost felt like a chore. 

At least X had a massive build up only to dissapoint you with the penultimate final boss, and the fact that it follows up a few previous awesome battles and also that you can't screw up made it worse. 



soliloquy said:


> one thing i am HATING about 13 is that everything sounds exactly the same.
> for example, pulse are the good guys. pulse la'cie were bad guys, but now are good guys. pulse is also a plant. la'cie are monsters that are evil. but la'cie are also nice, just forced to fight or they will turn into crystals. grand pulse is another planet.
> 
> what the fuck?! even though i'm fairly close to the end, i keep questioning everything, and half way through, i stopped caring for the story line.


 
 My sister was exactly the same with this game. 



soliloquy said:


> but i have to say, visually, this game is beautiful! i really have no idea what FF does, but even if its released years ago, all FF games usually are the peak of their system in terms of graphics. even games that come years after still cant compare to the graphics used in any FF games on that system.
> 
> when you walk into the open plains of grand pulse, you get to see GIANT dinosaurs running around, with massive plants and everything. its such a beautiful place where everything is given such fine detail.
> 
> ...


 
Up to Gran Pulse was where the game really comes to life. Even if it was still linear by FF standards, the exploration was much needed considering how suffocating it felt prior to that point. 

Also FF XIII-2 brings back random encounters, but it's tolerable as the new system can allow you to run away from them if need be.


----------



## MFB (Sep 6, 2012)

This is probably relevant to anyone who'll post in this thread's interest

News: Square Enix: 'A Final Fantasy VII remake would end the franchise' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com

Sad to read but I can see where they're coming from. If I had a really solid looking JRPG like FFVII (or FVIII ) that I know is already fantastic gameplay wise, the bar for other (J)RPGs is going to be immediately higher and won't live up to expectation


----------



## SirMyghin (Sep 6, 2012)

played em all to 9

Tactics is still my favourite as I like those types o games, but as you mentioned the plot on that one was spectacular.

IV, VII and IX were the standouts otherwise, with VI coming up right after. 5 I found weak, never finished. VIII also weak. Never had a PS2 so there I stopped.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 25, 2012)

So I finished XIII-2 and saw the cliffhanger ending. Turns out that the game encourages you to keep playing by unlocking new stuff after defeating the final boss. Some areas need to be replayed to unlock all fragments and see a secret ending. Fair enough, my OCD has already won me over 125 out of the 160+ fragments I have to get. 

And then there was the DLC stuff that apparently promises more playtime... 

EDIT: Hmmm, I'll have to think whether Requiem Of The Godess is worth downloading...


----------



## Qweklain (Sep 26, 2012)

I can add to the FFT: Advance description. The game is built 100% around the Tactics Ogre style. Battle animations, world map, art/graphic style, all feels exactly like Tactics Ogre (which is better than FFT IMO). 

The job system still exists, but you do not just earn JP and spend them on skill. Only certain races can be certain classes. Also, each job can only use certain equipment (as expected), however the equipment also have innate abilities, and you learn these abilities after earning enough class while wearing the equipment. 
As you get later in the game and want to train more units/mix your army, you find yourself buying low/old equipment to learn abilities and whatnot which can be confusing for those who are not organized.

The story is pretty deep and can be hard to follow if you do not follow the story carefully. If you are a fan of Tactics Ogre, you will completely understand. The complexity of the story may turn those of you off who like really easy "in your face" basic stories, but those who enjoy following it and reading, will greatly enjoy the story side.

I have not gotten around to FFT: A2 yet, but I did play about an hour and the job/abilities are the same style, however the art style is a little different, and I have no idea how the story is.


----------



## Sephiroth952 (Sep 26, 2012)

As far as soundtracks go, I have to say IX's is his best in my book. Everything fit the mood in which it was placed. Now if we are talking straight up awesome music that may or may not fit whats going on, VIII has that down. Man with the machine gun is the best battle music EVER, and Ultimecias theme kicks all the others final bosses musics ass.


----------



## Severance (Sep 27, 2012)

MFB said:


> This is probably relevant to anyone who'll post in this thread's interest
> 
> News: Square Enix: 'A Final Fantasy VII remake would end the franchise' - ComputerAndVideoGames.com
> 
> Sad to read but I can see where they're coming from. If I had a really solid looking JRPG like FFVII (or FVIII ) that I know is already fantastic gameplay wise, the bar for other (J)RPGs is going to be immediately higher and won't live up to expectation



So we are absolutely never going to see it because they have already abandoned everything that made that game so Incredible.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 10, 2012)

Still playing XIII-2 and 15 fragments left for full completion... the last few require a ton of grininding, which is now becoming such a chore.... 

I must note that that soundtrack for this game is nothing short of fantastic. Sure it has the most controversial chocobo theme ever but the whole body of work sounds nothing like any other FF game. 

Masashi Hamauzu started a different flavour with the first, but this takes it to a whole new level. This time you have Naoshi Mizuta (Street Fighter Alpha, Parasite Eve 2, the bulk of Final Fantasy XI games) and Misuto Suzuki (Parasite Eve: 3rd Birthday) and these guys are no slouch either. 

Mizuta pens some of the most memorable character themes that rival Uematsu's best from VI and VII:







Some of his battle themes also freaking rule:



The game also takes full advantage of field music and how random encounters change theme songs. Suzuki does an amazing job on elaborate remixes here:





And Hamauzu doesn't slack off with the awesome either:





It's certainly not traditional FF music per se, and that was the full intenton of director Motomu Toriyama to go in that direction. For those who are familiar with X, XI and XIII music, Hamauzu's and Mizuta's works shouldn't feel completely new but it's still a departure for those raised with Uematsu's classics. Open minded listeners however will see how awesome the music really is.


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 10, 2012)

^^ 

Does that sound actually play while riding a chocobo? Lyrics and all?

New best pickup line ever : Hey baby, want to ride ma chocobo?


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 10, 2012)

SirMyghin said:


> ^^
> 
> Does that sound actually play while riding a chocobo? Lyrics and all?
> 
> New best pickup line ever : Hey baby, want to ride ma chocobo?


 
 Yeah it does... 

There is a bit of context to it. There's 2 kinds of Chocobos in the game, normal ones, and wild ones where they steal your gyashi greens the longer you ride them, then kick you off when you run out. Both kinds have different themes and that is the wild Chocobo theme. 

Still hillariously bad though.


----------



## requiemsoup (Oct 13, 2012)

FFX was by far my favorite, favorite, favorite Final Fantasy. I loved everything about it. The sound track was fucking awesome. I wanted to be Auron for the longest time. I just adored that game. 
FFX-II was an awesome sequel. I was pretty excited when I heard about it. Despite how girly it was, it showed Yuna as an entirely different person. It showed how much she loved Tidus.
Some of the name choices in the FF franchise are really cleaver though.
Thank you Square Enix for making, arguably, the two best games ever -- Final Fantasy and Kingdom Hearts


----------



## xvultures (Oct 13, 2012)

Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles was really good.. Really "little kiddish", but still a fun/different way to play Final Fantasy.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Oct 14, 2012)

For those into chiptunes, Square Enix just released some official Chip remixes from games VII-X.











Also Uematsu is no longer alone with FFXIV: 

Masayoshi Soken (composed the majority of the new battle themes, look out for his name in the future)



Ryo Yamazaki (long time Square Enix synth programmer)



Tsuyoshi Sekito (Black Mages guitarist with an already impressive resume)



Naoshi Mizuta (already raved about his contributions on XI and XIII-2)


----------



## Natpairoj (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm used to play FF 7,8,10, 10-2,12. Bad luck that I had just PS2 and PC. But even I can't reach whole FF series, I'm still tracking their soundtrack. Square Enix provide profession in both plot and music.
This interesting.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sMtbtZZMpJY


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2013)

For those interested in the latest FFXIII installment:

Yeah it's a spoiler alert, simply because Squenix decide to name the title exactly that. Click away.


----------



## soliloquy (Jan 9, 2013)

why are they hell bent on pushing a failed game? 13 wasn't good. 13-2 wasn't good. 13-3? really?

where is kingdom hearts?!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 9, 2013)

soliloquy said:


> why are they hell bent on pushing a failed game? 13 wasn't good. 13-2 wasn't good. 13-3? really?
> 
> where is kingdom hearts?!


 
I wouldn't exactly call them 'failed games'. Sure they're certainly not the classic FF games of yore (definitely a far cry from the classics), but they are still very solid games on their own. Hell XIII-2 was a much better game than the first as a lot of the original flaws were addressed and corrected. 

As for Kingdom Hearts, unless you've been playing all the hand held stuff, don't hold your breath. They're all too busy working on FF Versus XIII, but that was stated back in 2010. Go figure.


----------



## CloudAC (Jan 12, 2013)

I enjoyed XIII's story, yet to play XIII-2. But I wish they'd hurry up with Versus XIII, and Kingdom Hearts 3. KH3 may be a next gen launch title if all the planets aligned correctly!


----------



## Kryss (Jan 18, 2013)

13-2 was ok, 13-1 kinda sucked pretty bad imo. 13-3 meh i might run through it when i can pick it up for $10-15. ff14 when relaunched might have some promise. hopefully 15 gets back more to it's roots some otherwise i'll probably never worry about getting another ff game again or looking forward to one. last really good one was 7, 8 was good, 9 was ok. 10 imo sucked.


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 22, 2013)

Hopping on the bandwagon. The Final Fantasy series will always have a place in my heart. I first played IX, which I still love to this day. But VII, man, that game seriously changed my life. Also, Uematsu's works are some of my biggest musical influences.

I don't dare think about all the hours I've put into all the Final Fantasy games in total. And still I'm not ashamed of a single one!


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jun 10, 2013)

Lightining Returns gameplay from E3:






Bloody_Inferno said:


> As for Kingdom Hearts, unless you've been playing all the hand held stuff, don't hold your breath. They're all too busy working on FF Versus XIII, but that was stated back in 2010. Go figure.


 
So Final Fantasy Versus XIII gets renamed as Final Fantasy XV. 







AND Kingdom Hearts 3 is also coming out. 



Looks like I'll be getting a PS4. 




> *Final Fantasy The 4 Heores of Light*
> 
> Didn't play this either.


 
It turns out that I actually own a copy of this game (my sisters actually) but never bothered to play it.


----------



## Bennykins (Jun 11, 2013)

Preordered FF14: A Realm Reborn (Collectors Edition) on PS3 this morning. Really liking the idea that I can play it on PC as well. Anyone else looking at getting FF14 when it is re-released?


----------



## texshred777 (Jun 12, 2013)

My first experience with Final Fantasy was VI(III in US). I fell in love with it pretty fast. 

My next experience with it was Final Fantasy VII. From the cinematics to the story it was all around amazing. I need to get another at some point. I'd like to replay it again someday.

I also played VIII, and didn't get very far. Much preferred IX, even if it was a very different direction from VIII. 

My next experience was with X. I had the game for a year before ever playing it, and couldn't get more than an hour or two in. I haven't played anything in the series since. I've been tempted to pick up XIII a number of times but haven't yet.

I didn't realize I've been so out of touch with Final Fantasy. I didn't know there were so many games and spinoffs.


----------



## KevHo (Jun 26, 2013)

Agreed. VII was the first I ever played, then followed up with X. I played through Crystal Chronicles with a buddy on GameCube and really enjoyed it. There was definitely some "little kiddish" vibes throughout but it was a decent game overall.



xvultures said:


> Final Fantasy Chrystal Chronicles was really good.. Really "little kiddish", but still a fun/different way to play Final Fantasy.


----------



## Experimorph (Jul 12, 2013)

I figured this is the place to find Final Fantasy VII fans; here's a cover I made for Flowers Blooming in the Church and Aerith's Theme, using only Pro Tools's native midi capabilities and software.

https://soundcloud.com/experimorph/flowers-blooming-in-the-church


----------



## ayaotd (Jul 18, 2013)

IX was my fave.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Aug 6, 2013)

Really didn't care all that much for the X/X-2 HD remakes, but after reading this, I've changed my tune. 

RPGFan News - Final Fantasy X|X-2 Remaster To Feature Rearranged Music


----------



## Bennykins (Aug 7, 2013)

Yeah should be awesome. I have the 4 disc soundtrack from the original release. My favourite track is the one from the lightning fields - could listen to it for hours.



Bloody_Inferno said:


> Really didn't care all that much for the X/X-2 HD remakes, but after reading this, I've changed my tune.
> 
> RPGFan News - Final Fantasy X|X-2 Remaster To Feature Rearranged Music


----------



## Sofos (Aug 8, 2013)

I picked up FFVII on steam a few days ago. Feels like I'm a kid again.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys 
I'm very surprised to see there's no Final Fantasy thread on here so I thought I'd make one myself. 

I actually only discovered this franchise in 2013! Well that's not too true - I'd known of it and wanted to delve into it for a good few years but was intimidated by it's size, especially given I am OCD with this kinda stuff haha!

I've played VII which was released on Steam and it's pretty much the most amazing game I've ever played. That storyline I'm working through the stories/cutscenes/movie etc for all the stuff related to VII (not playing the games as I don't have the right consoles and don't think I'd enjoy them as much anyway)

VIII has just been released on Steam..But I think I'm going to finally pick up a PS3 this month and play through all the releases on the Playstation Network (that's V onwards, apart from XII (Ps2) which isn't done yet and X+X2 (also Ps2) which is coming out in March). 

So what games have you played, which were your favourites and why? 
I'll probably avoid I II and III for the time being. IV I will play as soon as that becomes available (and it's sequels). XI and XIVRR (the MMOs) I'll avoid too. But I'm curious about XIV Realm Reborn - is anyone playing it? Much good?


----------



## StevenC (Jan 13, 2014)

As a Nintendo guy, I've missed out on most of the FF games. However, I want to get in early and say Crystal Chronicles for the GameCube is a brilliant game, with loads of replay value.


----------



## tripguitar (Jan 13, 2014)

i've played:

I, II, VII, IX, X, XI, XII, XIII, XIII-2, and XIV: ARR

i have a hard time getting into the really older stuff, like anything before 7 i cant really dig, but i played a few of them none the less. also i saw screenshots of 8 once and decided i never wanted to even try it because it looked like the sims lol.

7 is great, but i like 9 better. 9 was probably my favorite FF game out of all of them (excluding 11 and 14 because those are in a different category imo). similar feel to 7. these are definately numbers 1 and 2 in my book.

10 was cool for sure, but it was quite a deviation from most other rpg's at the time, thematically speaking. kinda had a weird aesthetic, not bad... just unique for it's time. i mean the main dude attacked people with a beach ball!? and is from a resort-like tropical island beach community?

(skipping 11 cuz its an MMO) 12 felt alot like 11 in terms of overall experience and graphics, yet it wasnt online. it was a fun game for sure, but to really follow the story i felt like i needed a degree in foreign politics... so much political content in that story. still a great game, and didnt have that weird aesthetic 10 had (again not knocking 10). 12 is probably my 3rd favorite, behind 7 and 9.

13 is not worth playing unless you just really want to experience the story... the "map" if you will is a VERY defined path that you MUST follow. it allowed for no exploration for 95% of the game. the music was weird at first, but i ended up liking it alot. very unique. the combat is boring... the game basically plays itself and you watch.

13-2 was wayyyy better than 13. more exploration, more involved combat, story was a bit more interesting imo... worth a play for sure, but still doesnt live up to the expectations of many FF fans. this game has alot to do with time travel, and resetting events within certain timelines to alter other timelines... gets pretty confusing and i never finished the game due to that reason.

now onto the mmo's

11 was my favorite mmo of all time for a long time, mostly because you could level up two different jobs, and kinda combine them to make your own. you could combine any two jobs you want. this allowed for many unique combinations and play styles. reduced the "cookie cutter build" problem many mmo's face. the biggest problem in 11 was that it was so demanding time-wise, and once you get to a certain point in the game its impossible to progress without finding a group of people, and the game never really had that big of a community, so i ended up quitting due to frustration on that end. also it didnt have much of a story to it.. i mean there was one, but it wasnt enticing, and no one cared.

14: ARR (a realm reborn) is awesome. im currently playing it now (even though before this game i swore off MMO's... i guess thats how much i like it lol). i play it on ps3, because video games are for tv's and couches... and i dont even own a pc. the story is pretty interesting from what i gather, but i end up skipping alot of cut scenes just because i want to keep levelling!! combat is fun, the class/job system is kind of a watered down version of 11, where instead of combining two classes, you have one main class, and you can borrow certain abilities from any other class you've levelled. still unique compared to other mmo's and i enjoy it. also crafting in this game is more involved, and fun than in other games. instead of just clicking a recipe and having the materials, you actually need to use abilities to create the item and/or increase the chances of crafting a HQ (high quality) version. graphics are meh on ps3 but AWESOME on PC. the world is well designed and feels alive. (i even made a thread for discussing FFXIV:ARR here, but it doesnt see much activity haha)

EDIT: speaking of my FFXIV: ARR thread, it seems you already know about it because you posted in it!! lol


----------



## Choop (Jan 13, 2014)

FF7 will probably always be my favorite, but there are plenty of other really good ones in the series. I really liked FF9 and FF4 quite a bit. Still working myself up to committing to play FF6, as it'll be my first rpg of the sort to have played through in a good while.


----------



## Xaios (Jan 13, 2014)

The best FF game...




...is Chrono Trigger.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Jan 13, 2014)

Xaios said:


> The best FF game...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My avatar agrees with you.


----------



## tripguitar (Jan 13, 2014)

this is true... chrono trigger might actually be the best...


----------



## Repner (Jan 13, 2014)

I've loved the series since the release of 7. I love them all up to 10. Really didn't like 12 and 13. It seems like Sakaguchi took the series with him when he left (on that note, Lost Odyssey is a must play if you're a FF fan)


----------



## Maniacal (Jan 13, 2014)

I have played 5, 6, 7 and 8. 

6 was my favourite game overall, best storyline and characters. I liked the job system in 5.


----------



## inaudio (Jan 13, 2014)

Do I really have to be that guy? Yeah, I have to be that guy.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 13, 2014)

I actually just started another play-through of 7, I finished 5 on my iPhone a few days ago, going to start 4 after 7, and then I'll have a play through of FF Tactics: WotL, also on my iPhone.. god damn these things are getting smart


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Jan 13, 2014)

EtherealEntity said:


> Hey guys
> I'm very surprised to see there's no Final Fantasy thread on here


 

Look harder. 

That said, I preordered Lightning Returns and eagerly looking forward to it.


----------



## Mordacain (Jan 13, 2014)

FFX is actually my favorite, which is apparently a pretty unusual stance since I've been playing since FF4.

Speaking of, I need to break out my PSP Go and get all of them loaded up and have a play-through of the originals.

Pretty psyched for the PS3 FFX rerelease.


----------



## Rock4ever (Jan 14, 2014)

I haven't tried any of the ff mmorpgs, but My faves in order are
6, 9, 7, 4, 10, 12, 13, 8

I consider myself fortunate to have played each of those when they were technologically relevant.

As good as I felt about 6 and 9, I also feel chrono trigger is square's greatest achievement.


----------



## Pav (Jan 14, 2014)

Having played every FF from V on, VI and VII are my favorites. Such godlike storylines. But now I have a hankering to start a New Game+ in Chrono Trigger, thanks guys.


----------



## tripguitar (Jan 14, 2014)

Repner said:


> I've loved the series since the release of 7. I love them all up to 10. Really didn't like 12 and 13. It seems like Sakaguchi took the series with him when he left (on that note, Lost Odyssey is a must play if you're a FF fan)


 
Lost Odyssey... almost forgot about that game. reallllly awesome.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 14, 2014)

Just bought XIV: Realm Unborn, pretty keen to play it.


----------



## Ralyks (Jan 16, 2014)

FFVII stands as my favorite game of all time. As far as top FFs, VII IX and V round out my top three. I almost want to preorder Lightning Returns just to get the Cloud equipment preorder bonus, despite not having yet beaten XIII and yet to play XIII-2.


----------



## Osorio (Jan 16, 2014)

No love for FFIX? 

I really dig 9, it is and will probably always be my favorite. Really liked 10 as well. I wish square would move the f*ck on from FF13, and ditch the MMO thing... Having said that, I'll be looking forward to Lightning Returns when it hits acceptable pricing.

And XV, of course. But I try not to think about that too much. I reached the conclusion that the worst thing I can do to this series right now is to expect ANYTHING out of it. Which, as a long time lover of the franchise, is all kinds of sad, but alas...


----------



## Repner (Jan 16, 2014)

Osorio said:


> No love for FFIX?
> 
> I really dig 9, it is and will probably always be my favorite. Really liked 10 as well. I wish square would move the f*ck on from FF13, and ditch the MMO thing... Having said that, I'll be looking forward to Lightning Returns when it hits acceptable pricing.
> 
> And XV, of course. But I try not to think about that too much. I reached the conclusion that the worst thing I can do to this series right now is to expect ANYTHING out of it. Which, as a long time lover of the franchise, is all kinds of sad, but alas...


IX is definitely the most underappreciated of the series IMO. Great game.


----------



## Don Vito (Jan 16, 2014)

Never really played this series, despite knowing about it forever. Only one I ever tried was XIII-2 when it went on sale last year. I liked it, but never finished it.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2014)

Don Vito said:


> Never really played this series, despite knowing about it forever. Only one I ever tried was XIII-2 when it went on sale last year. I liked it, but never finished it.



Pick up VII on Ps3 or Steam  
Getting my PS3 next week. Stoked to start playing through the series. I also upgraded my phone to a bigger screen so I might get I II and III on android if it's worth it...


----------



## Experimorph (Jan 16, 2014)

I've played the original III, IV, V, VI, VII, VIII, IX, X, X-2 and XII, plus some renewed versions of the older ones. The first one I played - at a very tender age - was IX so it's always had a very nostalgic touch on me. Replayed it numerous times, like I have with all of the 3D generation games. However, I must admit that I'm a complete VII whore as well. It's been my favorite Final Fantasy and one of my favorite games of all time, from the day I first played it.

I loved every game up to X; XII was enjoyable but never felt like a Final Fantasy experience for some reason. I think I never actually finished it (so that's an exception to the replayed games rule) but got pretty far. I had spent like 200 hours doing random quests and stuff and lost interest in the storyline.

I haven't tried any game after that though I would've given XIII a chance if I ever owned a PlayStation 3. I'm going to get a PS4 when the price drops (or when MGS5 and TW3 are released) so I'm going to get XV for sure. That said, I don't have high hopes for the series anymore.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 16, 2014)

Anyone else playing XIV? I'm Really digging it so far, the graphics ate insanely good & the story so far is good. I'm just enjoying exploring everything and doing as many quests as possible.


----------



## Winspear (Jan 16, 2014)

Fiction said:


> Anyone else playing XIV? I'm Really digging it so far, the graphics ate insanely good & the story so far is good. I'm just enjoying exploring everything and doing as many quests as possible.



I'd love to but I told myself I'd ditched MMOs, especially P2P. Maybe if the depth can be as good as a single player game..??


----------



## InfinityCollision (Jan 17, 2014)

> I'll probably avoid I II and III for the time being.


You're not missing a whole lot by avoiding II (most of the game is fine but _that goddamn leveling system augh_) and I can wait a bit, but III is pretty good and worth a look when you get a chance.

Also don't forget the Tactics games!

XIV is basically XI for the current WoW/emerging post-WoW era. It's okay right now. Decent story, gorgeous graphics with DX11 support in the pipeline, decent combat with a strong focus on positioning elements, builds are very limited in both spec and itemization. Group organization is a bit weird (not in a good way) due to the way they set up lockouts for certain progression raids. PvP is rather dull. I suspect they're going with "safe" design choices to begin with and intend to branch out later on. My crew has pretty much called it quits at this point, but that's only partially due to the game itself. Most of us, myself included, don't really have the time or interest to commit to an MMO anymore on even a casual level.


----------



## bouVIP (Jan 17, 2014)

So I'm hyped for this. FFX has my all time favorite gameplay mechanics. Sphere Grid>everything


----------



## Repner (Jan 17, 2014)

bouVIP said:


> So I'm hyped for this. FFX has my all time favorite gameplay mechanics. Sphere Grid>everything



Preordered mine. Looking forward to replaying this.


----------



## narad (Jan 17, 2014)

When I was a kid and Chrono Trigger came out, the way renting worked is you rent for 3 days max, then you have to bring it back and check it out immediately for another 3 days. So I had been working through CT for like 2 weeks in this manner, and was toward the end of the standard storyline, brought it back to the store to renew -- someone placed a hold on the game. This had *never* happened to me before. So I surrendered it, put a hold on the game, picked it up 3 days later, of course -- all saves deleted  And even worse, the saves were replaced with saves that were essentially 1 hour into gameplay, max. He had it for 3 days and didn't even make it out of the fair.

So, according to Wikipedia that must have been in 1995 or 1996. I was so pissed that I didn't play the game until it was released on iOS last year, and I finally beat it last month. Phew. So great game, but forever spoiled for me, to the point I couldn't even bear to play it for nearly 20 years!

Final Fantasy III/VI is where it's at. I love 7 too, but 6 (SNES) is where it's at. The storyline to 7 is good, but the more you think about it the stupider the premises are. The plot of 6 is just what men do: harness power at the cost of others for personal gain and glory. Plus, unlike 7, where everyone eventually learns essentially the same skillset, characters in 6 have a pre-defined special ability that is unique to them and useful throughout the game. When you go into a boss battle you really think about what skillset you want, and not simply what characters you like the most.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 17, 2014)

Gonna try this series again, starting with FF1. I've never been able to get particularly far into any of the ones I've tried because either I get too bored or the game gets too hard. Here's hoping it goes better this time. Good luck, Larry, Moe, Curly and Anus!


----------



## Choop (Jan 18, 2014)

FF1 isn't too bad, but if you get bored of it I suggest maybe skipping ahead to 4, 6, or 7-10. IMO FF4 was the first one that started having a more compelling story and deeper, real characters. FF3 is close, but I didn't feel like it was quite there (probably because the job system becomes the focus for most of the town interactions and dungeons).


----------



## Repner (Jan 18, 2014)

Yeah. I think II was the first time they tried to develop the characters, then they seemed to go back on that by reintroducing the blank, silent protagonists (until they added personalities to them in the DS version). FF4 took it to new levels.


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 18, 2014)

IV is the first one I really tried to sit down and get through. I didn't last too long, because it just got REALLY tedious, especially since I apparently missed some chests with items that would've made it alot easier for me, and I probably wasn't leveling up enough before moving on to new areas.

So far with 1 I'm making sure to level up alot, always buy the nicest stuff I can find, and use a goddamned walkthrough so I don't miss anything important, hahaha.


----------



## Repner (Jan 19, 2014)

Grand Moff Tim said:


> IV is the first one I really tried to sit down and get through. I didn't last too long, because it just got REALLY tedious, especially since I apparently missed some chests with items that would've made it alot easier for me, and I probably wasn't leveling up enough before moving on to new areas.
> 
> So far with 1 I'm making sure to level up alot, always buy the nicest stuff I can find, and use a goddamned walkthrough so I don't miss anything important, hahaha.


Was this a rerelease (PS1 verstion, etc)? Those are based on the original Japanese release which is far harder than the one released in the west for SNES.

EDIT: Just noticed your location. Which version are you playing?


----------



## Grand Moff Tim (Jan 20, 2014)

The version of 4 I played was the rerelease on the DS. The version of 1 I'm playing is the rerelease on iOS.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 18, 2014)

So I've preordered X/X-2 HD. That'll compliment my original copies and respective OSTs nicely. :nerdgasm:  

And right now, currently playing Lightning Returns. So far already finished the first main quest and moving on to the next. I really like the concept (almost shades of Majora's Mask) and the XIII battle system has reached it's pinnacle (with a bit of X-2 dressups on the side). But there's more fetch quests than you can shake a copy of Xenoblade in...  Story's still convoluted as hell (the most in the entire FF canon), but I'm determined to finish this Fabula Nova Crystalis saga through the end... until Final Fantasy XV anyway. 

I'm also assuming that I'm one of the few that's stuck with this series up to now here?


----------



## Qweklain (Feb 19, 2014)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> So I've preordered X/X-2 HD. That'll compliment my original copies and respective OSTs nicely. :nerdgasm:
> 
> And right now, currently playing Lightning Returns. So far already finished the first main quest and moving on to the next. I really like the concept (almost shades of Majora's Mask) and the XIII battle system has reached it's pinnacle (with a bit of X-2 dressups on the side). But there's more fetch quests than you can shake a copy of Xenoblade in...  Story's still convoluted as hell (the most in the entire FF canon), but I'm determined to finish this Fabula Nova Crystalis saga through the end... until Final Fantasy XV anyway.
> 
> I'm also assuming that I'm one of the few that's stuck with this series up to now here?


I've played and beaten most of the FFs, but if you are referring to the 13 saga, I have them all, got all achievements on the first XIII, but have yet to play XIII-2 so obviously have not played Lighting Returns yet.

I now have an action plan to prioritize games that have online aspects, so my current plan is to finish Divinity 2: Dragon Knight Saga, Happy Wars, then CS:GO. After that it's Dead Space 2, then 3. At that point I will start XIII-2 then Lightning Returns. When I say finish, I mean get all trophies/achievements within reason. I will not invest 150+ extra hours for a single trophy, even if it's the last one needed for 100%.


----------



## ShadowAMD (Feb 19, 2014)

All I can say is FF15 baby


----------



## Ralyks (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks like the beat for A Realm Reborn for PS4 is up. Downloading it now.


----------



## Alex Kenivel (Feb 22, 2014)

My first time playing any FF game was at a friends house years ago when 7 was the new thing. He went to eat and told me NOT to save it. I had no idea what I was doing when I beat Ruby Weapon. I turned it off and didn't save it. He was very upset after I had told him what happened. Later when I got the game myself, I could never repeat my past accomplishment. So, years later, I decided to incorporate the boss battle theme into a punk-funk band I was in, CHT..


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Mar 6, 2014)

Ok, mad rushing Lightning Returns in an attempt to at least complete the storyline before X/X-2 HD pre-order comes in. Normal mode and it's extra Garbs will probably wait in the wayside long after I finish Easy mode. Those damn side quests though....

Also the Cloud Soldier garb plays the VII Victory Fanfare when equipped. Cute touch but to me it's the worst Victory theme in the entire series.  I'll assume the Yuna garb will do the same for respective game. Speaking of which...

I've been checking out the HD Remastered soundtracks to X and X-2. A few mixed reactions, but that's a given. Unfortunately for Nobuo Uematsu fans, his involvement is extremely minimal, leaving the lion's share of rearrangements to Junya Nakano and Masashi Hamauzu, whom wrote the bulk of the better tracks IMO. But at least Uematsu had fun Black Mage-ing this track:



As for X-2... well, who here aside from me actually cared about that soundtrack let alone bought it? 

Still, I've got both OSTs and may actually pick the HD Remastered versions sooner or later.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Sep 17, 2014)

Well this surprisingly looks good:



Also related:

Final Fantasy XV director Tetsuya Nomura no longer on team, now working on Kingdom Hearts III - Neoseeker


----------



## Anchang-Style (Sep 18, 2014)

I am glad they changed horses on the director...i mean the development hell of that game and reading what kind of person Nomura seems to be, this game might have never been finished. From some news about him, one might get the idea he changes his concept, ideas and stuff on a daily basis. Like actually considering making it a musical because he watched Le Mis and really taking this to the big guys upstairs...who happily told him, the game takes way too long as it is.

I hope until next year we get a Steam Announcement. Because 15 just looks too good.
Yeah iam glad they showed off something.
Oh and first hints on FF13 (Trilogy?) coming to Steam (german site):
http://www.gamersglobal.de/news/91152/final-fantasy-13-pc-version-angedeutet
based on this site, where there is suddenly a Steam logo where there shouldn't be a steam logo
http://www.square-enix.co.jp/fabula/FF13_Portal/

I mean yeah i saw the Spoony reviews of 13, still i love Final Fantasy and still wanna play it, especially when crunch up the PC version 

//EDIT: PC Version of XIII up for Preorder on Steam now 12 Euro (or whatever dollar) as preorder, 13 normally. XIII-2 and Versus coming throughout the winter until Spring...and then? maybe XV? maybe the Demo? let's hope it does well, because XV looks too good to be real. I preorder XIII just now


----------



## Don Vito (Nov 14, 2014)

Does anyone recommend playing Reborn this late into the launch? I'm playing the trial and thought about subscribing.

What does the noob to pro ratio look like?

edit: just saw that the PS4 version launched this year with cross play, so I guess it's still pretty active/new user friendly.


----------



## Xaios (Nov 14, 2014)

Anchang-Style said:


> I mean yeah i saw the Spoony reviews of 13, still i love Final Fantasy and still wanna play it, especially when crunch up the PC version



If there's anything that ever convinced me _never_ to play one of the newer Final Fantasy games, it's Spoony's reviews of X and XIII. The only thing he does that's more entertaining are his Ultima reviews. 

The way he highlighted the absolutely mind-boggling inconsistencies in the plot shows pretty well that Square Enix has really lost their touch. Granted, I've never really been a big FF to begin with, but I absolutely LOVED Chrono Trigger, so I know that Square had it in them to make games I connect with, at least at some point.


----------

